# Regner Shay Kit Bash



## Dave Hottmann (Jan 2, 2008)

I just finished my Regner Shay kit that I purchased at Diamondhead 2010. I started all over with a 1/16" brass plate. I shortened the engine 2 inches, 4 pounds of lead, and made a flywheel for the drive gear. All my wood work is poplar stained with mahogony and 10 coats of clear coat.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

Another wonderful model.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,
Wonderful. Shortening the overall length greatly improves the proportions. How does it run?


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave,

It's just plain wonderful herisy that you've gone and done!


----------



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

Dave, After seeing you tinkering around with that in DH, I knew you were going to do something wonderfull with it. AND YOU DID !!! Very nice. Chris Sortina SA#20


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave: Good to see you again. That Regner looks great. Shortening the wheelbase really adds a lot. I am waiting for you to bore out the cylinders to 1.5"


Clark, Lou and the boys say hi!!

Bob


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

DAve, 
we enjoyed watching you put it together at DH 
Now you are in the back room and coming out with a great mode 

jim


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I knew that after you had most of the kit assembled and on the track the day after you bought it that there was some plan in mind. How many pieces of rail will it pull? It looks GREAT!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, I have been traveling quite a bit and missed this post when when it first appeared. My friend Wesley told me about it today so I went back and found it. I really enjoyed watching you tinkering with the kit at DH and the final result is beautiful. The wood work really sets it off. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

We need a video. 

Please 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet, more close ups please!


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

That's got to be the most *gorgeous *







vertical-boilered Shay I've ever seen!







- & I'll second tac's request - *VIDEO, PLEASE! *







*Tom*


----------

